# Ride Jackson or Flow Hylite?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

It is highly recommended you do not buy boots you cant try on.

As long as your heel is staying down in the liner, there are no weird pinch or pressure points, your toes are hitting the end but not curling over, in those Jacksons, it's a good boot.


----------

